# Formal lumber



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2015)

OK, I like to give my pieces quirky names... I brought this chunk of walnut back from a visit to Missouri. It was a center cut with the pith and big cracks in in, but free, so what the heck. Layed around in my shop for a couple of years, and rediscovered it recently. What I did was split the chunk down the middle, hogged a hollow are in each side with an angle grinder, and glued it back together with bubinga and maple in the center, cut the whole thing out to a vase shape and put it on the lathe. Since the cross section was rectangular, it was left with flat sides. I rounded over the corners with some rasps and power sanding, filled the cracks with crushed turquoise and tinted epoxy, then turned a top and bottom for it and called it done... right now it has a coat of danish oil on it. debating leaving as is, or going to gloss... about 18"tall by 11 by 5.5

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

You come up with some of the most unique pieces I see. And gorgeous too. Another gallery piece for sure I hope you get the price it's worth. Awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 10, 2015)

Barry, that's very cool. I don't know that I've ever or would ever think to do that, but sure looks good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 10, 2015)

A work of art. Beautiful piece Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome! I've got a bunch of crap that I can't figure out... Should've stuck in that box that's headed your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow that's really cool. Neat idea and really pretty finished product!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Love it just as it is, Barry! If it were for me, I'd stay with the oil finish.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the finish as-is as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome! I've got a bunch of crap that I can't figure out... Should've stuck in that box that's headed your way.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Awesome! I've got a bunch of crap that I can't figure out... Should've stuck in that box that's headed your way.



Wow you must really mean it! An exact reiteration within the same hour!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool piece Barry- You guys are crazy with some of the pieces you turn. I like the finish now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes go with that finish that's on that exquisite piece and Thanks all for the nice compliments

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2015)

Barry, I guess since you got promoted to Mod you stepped up your game! That is simply beautiful, I'd leave the finish just as it is, don't change a thing! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow you must really mean it! An exact reiteration within the same hour!



I had to get a new phone, and I'm trying to beat it into submission... I'll let you know if it happens

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2015)

What a neat way to create a segmented item! Opens up all kinds of ideas... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2015)

Another Richardson Masterpiece  
I have played with that design concept but an unsegmented version with no collar. There are challenges in there that you wouldn't imagine if you've never done it. You however nailed it. Truly impressive Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Another Richardson Masterpiece
> I have played with that design concept but an unsegmented version with no collar. There are challenges in there that you wouldn't imagine if you've never done it. You however nailed it. Truly impressive Barry!


Yea, I put the stripe in the middle mainly because I figured it would be too tricky to align the grain otherwise..


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 10, 2015)

Barry, if you have a fan club, I would like an application to join! You constantly amaze. Visualizing the steps, pre-thinking the challenges, and putting it all together would be worthy of a prize, even it had flaws in the joinery or something. But, no, it looks flawless, and the color contrasts and accent lines put this piece in a special class. That is a truly remarkable piece of work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, I put the stripe in the middle mainly because I figured it would be too tricky to align the grain otherwise..


I tried it out of a solid piece. I wasn't even factoring in the grain alignment difficulty factor LOL


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome Barry!


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 10, 2015)

That's just awesome Barry, you are quite the artist and give us hacks and wanna be's something to strive for.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2015)

Simply remarkable Barry !!!! That is one classy looking piece !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful piece, Barry.
Possibly one day.............Naw, I won't live that long. LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Another classic piece from a real artist, Bravo Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 11, 2015)

Barry, I keep coming back to look at this. It's absolutely stunning! I think the finish is great as it is - I think the gloss would detract from the piece. Someday I'm going to have to get me one of your works of art...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Jan 11, 2015)

I am always inspired and educated by your works! I truly appreciate the fact that you not only share the final project, but take the time to provide some insight to your approach.


----------



## Aurora North (Feb 18, 2015)

Really, realllllyy nice piece. I love the finish you have on it.

I think the close to the wood, matte look on this is perfect for the name; formal as in refined. The perfecting sanding and coat was all that was needed to produce such a clean, elegant finish. If you were to go high gloss maybe name it ostentatious. It would be shouting for attention even though the form of the piece itself really pulls the viewer in. I feel like the gloss would detract in my humble opinion. 

But hey, you could always make another one, gloss the heck out of it, and show them as a pair. I would have no problem admiring more pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

